# Superman Question/Suggestion



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I've noticed a lot of folks complaining about the Polar Lights Superman kit, were bothered by the soft molding in the face and head. I've examined mine, and have to say that I can agree with their complaints.

So has anyone out in the aftermarket world considered/started on replacement heads for it? I love the pose, and considering the symbolism, I'd love to put a really nice Chris Reeve head on that. Also, while I want a Chris Reeve, a George Reeves, or even Brandon Routh head might also be profitable. I don't think the current Superman would work- it would take an all new sculpt from the ground up to do him.

So any thoughts, or better yet a "Send money to:" message?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've heard of at least one planned replacement head that's in the works, but it might be a while before we see anything that's ready to be sold.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

After taking a crack at it, I threw mine away in disgust. SUCH a disappointment after the _very _good Wolverine kit.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Rattrap said:


> I've noticed a lot of folks complaining about the Polar Lights Superman kit, were bothered by the soft molding in the face and head. I've examined mine, and have to say that I can agree with their complaints.
> 
> So has anyone out in the aftermarket world considered/started on replacement heads for it? I love the pose, and considering the symbolism, I'd love to put a really nice Chris Reeve head on that. Also, while I want a Chris Reeve, a George Reeves, or even Brandon Routh head might also be profitable. I don't think the current Superman would work- it would take an all new sculpt from the ground up to do him.
> 
> So any thoughts, or better yet a "Send money to:" message?


I mentioned that as well, I think of the Alex Ross older Superman.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm glad I stopped by to read this because I was considering buying one. I'm not at all into comic book heroes, but hey, every modeler needs a *Superman*!

I will keep up with this about the replacement head. Personally I would prefer a _good_ comic book head....*that's my vote. *

Carl-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Personally I would prefer a _good_ comic book head....*that's my vote. *


I think any replacement head for this kit would almost have to be one of the comic book versions for the simple reason that the sculpt from the neck down is far too muscular for a George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, or Brandon Routh head (or even Kirk Alyn, if you want to go back that far), and the suit is wrong for a Henry Cavill head.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fellow Members of the Science Council,

As has been observed by this august body, the likeness of Superman that comes with the box does indeed pose a grave danger to anyone who want to build an acceptable model. However, I am working on a replacement head that can save us all. Here are the drawings of the likeness that I am attempting to achieve.

I will communicate with you as soon as my project is complete.

Mark-El
​


----------



## shabo451 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thought of getting one of these and trying to use a dremel and files to "clean up" the face. Had to do that with my Revell Batman kit. Ended up cleaning some of the lines and filling in and resculpting the eyes. Figure if nothing else, I can get everything else ready and wait for a suitable replacement head, much like the resin head I bought for the Revell Superman kit to replace the monstrosity that came with it.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I would LOVE a Curt Swan head for kit!!!!!

Larry


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I'll second the motion on the Curt Swan head. His design is the definitive Superman, after all.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm not interested at all in this Superman kit, but I did take the time to look at pictures of the supposed soft sculpt features that Ratttrap mentioned.
And holy crap, those are pretty _indistinct_.

The question is, Why? Was it an aesthetics choice to go with the soft sculpt features, or was some problem encountered along the away that lead to the soft sculpt?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Frankie Boy said:


> ...Was it an aesthetics choice to go with the soft sculpt features, or was some problem encountered along the away that lead to the soft sculpt?


I have heard before that there is "many a slip 'twixt the cup and the lip" when you send your masters off to China to become mass-produced model kits. That could be the issue here; compared to the original Aurora Superman head, the Polar Lights noggin is pretty poor.

WIP note: I have the master for the base part done, it was removed from a resin copy I made of the kit head. This will serve to allow the body to be assembled so the locators for the cape will be in place, while providing a flat surface onto which to glue the replacement head. This way, you'll be able to paint the torso and head separately with no need for masking.

The head sculpt is underway, too. I'm working slowly with that, using Aves Apoxie Sculpt in a wet-on-dry technique, as it were. I know there are better materials for doing these things, but I'm comfortable with the Aves.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A Curt Swan head on a John Byrne body? Hmm.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Fellow Members of the Science Council,
> 
> I am working on a replacement head that can save us all"]Here are the drawings[/URL] of the likeness that I am attempting to achieve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> A Curt Swan head on a John Byrne body? Hmm.


No, that was Neal Adams' drawing on the cover of _Superman_ (Vol. 1) #233. At any rate, it ain't hardly no head 'tall as it is (forgive the dialect, the book club I'm in is reading _The Grapes of Wrath_ this month).



GordonMitchell said:


> ...the particular era superman that you are considering...


You touched on a good point there, Gordon. I'm aiming for the slightly older Superman that Mr. Swan was rendering in the '70s. That should make the Alex Ross fans happy...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Mark; as per our last phone conversation, I'm glad to see you moving forward with this! :thumbsup: Just to LYK , I am ALSO moving forward with MY project I told you about and Jeff Yagher has this on his "to do" list. It has been AGES since we spoke, but I have a hunch you will remember... Anyway, good luck getting this done, and if I can be of any assistance, PLEASE give me a shout!
Tom


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> ...PLEASE give me a shout!


Will do, Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That's the Superman I grew up with!!!!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Even a Bizarro head from the 50's comic books would work for this model. Karl


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Fellow Members of the Science Council,
> 
> As has been observed by this august body, the likeness of Superman that comes with the box does indeed pose a grave danger to anyone who want to build an acceptable model. However, I am working on a replacement head that can save us all. Here are the drawings[/URL] of the likeness that I am attempting to achieve.
> 
> ...


Very cool, I like the drawings!! I haven't gotten this kit, yet, but I do like the looks of it from the build ups I have seen done on YouTube. That head though, yikes :freak:

Looking forward to seeing your replacement :thumbsup:


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I wish someone would reissue the original Aurora Superman and Batman kits with the original faces, parts, sculpts,Boxes. I would love to have both!!!


----------

